#  Vorstellungen >   Omeprazol oder Ranitidin, oder nicht ein Neutralisator >

## doirken

Diese Mittel helfen bei Sodbrennen auf unterschiedlicher Weise. Der Effekt ist die Verminderung der Säureproduktion. Leider haben beide Mittel Nebenwirkungen, die bei dem einen oder anderen Auswirkungen haben können.
Bei mir zeigt Omeprazol genau die Nebenwirkung nach einer bestimmten Zeit, die eigentlich dem Ranitidin nachgesagt werden. Herzrhythmusstörungen, Engegefühl und Übelkeit. Ich habe einen Arzt besucht, und er brachte mich auf Ranitidin, dass merkwürdiger Weise keine Nebenwirkungen hat. Die Wirkdauer ist aber kürzer als bei Omeprazol. 75mg Ranitidin halten ungefähr 6-9 Stunden vor. Dagegen eine 20mg Omeprazol 24-28 Stunden. Das ganze wird durch eine kleine Tablette ASS 100 abgerundet. Diese soll ich nur bei Bedarf nehmen.
Seither sind die Nebenwirkungen wesentlicher schwächer geworden. Auch muss ich viel Trinken, auch wenn ich nicht möchte. Ansonsten können Kopfschmerzen folgen. Mein Blutzuckerspiegel liegt ungewöhnlich niedrig bei 4,1 - 4,8. Der Puls liegt bei 60 und erhöht sich auf über 75, wenn der Blutzuckerwert absinkt. Dann soll ich ein paar Traubenzucker einwerfen.
Vor dem Besuch beim Arzt hatte ich jahrelang dieses Bullrichsalz genommen. Mit der Zeit musste die Dosis immer wieder erhöht werden. Was eigentlich auch logisch ist. Da der Säurewert durch Bullrichsalz vermindert wird, versucht der Magen dieses auszugleichen und produziert noch mehr Magensäure. 
Wer auch Mittel wie zB. Bullrichsalz nimmt, sollte einen Arzt besuchen und eines der Protonenhemmer oder Histamin-H Rezeptorblocker verschreiben lassen. Ich bin kein Arzt, aber nicht auf den Kopf gefallen. Bullrichsalz existiert noch in meiner Sammlung, aber nur noch um noch ganz selten auftretenes Sodbrennen akut zu bekämpfen. Schnelles Neutralisieren mit einer Base schützt auch die Speiseröhre.
Auch wichtig ist die Essensumstellung. Kaffee in milder Form geht noch. Aber "aggresive" Zuckerarten muss ich vermeiden. Joghurt esse ich eigentlich gern, kann ich nur sehr bedingt essen.
Durch die Einnahme von Omeparzol oder Ranitidin habe ich selten leichten Durchfall, der durch die ab- und zu durchkommende Schädlingen entsteht. Dann sollte ich auf eine Tablette verzichten.
Die anfänglichen Schädigungen der Speiseröhre und des oberen Magens sind gut verheilt.
Allen ein gute Gesundheit.

----------


## ottelli

Hallo doirken,
das was Du in Deinem Bericht erwähnst, ist auch bei meiner Frau, nur in umgekehrter Weise geschehen.
Sie kommt mit Omeprazol 20 mg. sehr gut zurecht.
Trotzdem die Frage, warum Du ASS 100 zusätzlich einwerfen darfst?
Viele Grüße und gute Gesundheit!
ottelli

----------

